# Resources on Roman Catholicism



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2009)

What resources (both web and print) would you recommend on the history, practices and theology of Roman Catholicism and why? 

Lord willing, I will soon begin teaching a class that explores different worldviews, cults and religions and plan to spend a lot of time on Romanism since it is so prevalent in our area.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2009)

Berean Beacon
Proclaiming The Gospel Ministries with Evangelist Mike Gendron - Home
Roman Catholicism | Christian Apologetics & Research Ministry
AOMIN RC page
Monergism :: Roman Catholicism
Just for Catholics: Mainpage
Roman Catholic Corner
http://www.christiantruth.com/web.swf (William Webster's site, has resources on EO as well.)


----------



## Matthias (Mar 3, 2009)

The Two Babylons - Google Book Search


----------



## Craig (Mar 3, 2009)

The Church of Rome at the Bar of History

Roman Catholic Controversy

Bahnsen takes on Matatics and Manning

Papal Encyclicals online


----------



## brandonadams (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like you beat me to it. I would highly recommend Berean Beacon.

William Webster's "Salvation: Roman Catholicism and the Bible" is an excellent, short, clear, powerful contrast between Rome and the Bible
Amazon.com: Salvation: The Bible and Roman Catholicism: William Webster: Books

I would also recommend the MP3's of the Trinity Foundation's conference on Roman Catholicism (at which Richard Bennett of Berean Beacon spoke)
Trinity Foundation

Richard Zins was one of the speakers and he also has a website
A Christian Witness to Roman Catholics; a ministry founded by Robert M. Zins


----------



## jambo (Mar 3, 2009)

The books by Webster are very good as is 'Roman Catholicism-Dawn or Twilight' by Herbie Carson (very good but now a bit dated). The best things are official RC publications themselves as this gives the actual teaching of the church. _The Code of Canon Law_ is excellent as it contains the doctrines and practices of the church with its views on the sacraments, the priesthood etc.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Only in the context of exploring a couple of the largest key differences, sola scriptura and sola fide, Dr RC Sproul, What is Reformed Theology? He particularly goes into the Roman false doctrines of infusion v. imputation and a basic difference over the gospel.

It also builds on a couple doctrinal areas we share.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2009)

I have these two Soli Deo Gloria publications. I'm not sure if they're still in print: 

Amazon.com: Justification by Faith Alone: John F. MacArthur, R. C. Sproul, Joel R. Beeke, John H. Gerstner, Don Kistler: Books

Amazon.com: Sola Scriptura: The Protestant Position on the Bible (Reformation Theology Series): Robert Godfrey, James White, R.C. Sproul, John Armstrong, John MacArthur, Sinclair Ferguson, Joel Beeke, Ray Lanning, Don Kistler, Michael Horton: Books

I picked this up at a bargain basement price recently: 

Amazon.com: Scripture Alone: Exploring the Bible's Accuracy, Authority and Authenticity: James R. White: Books

-----Added 3/3/2009 at 07:00:06 EST-----

This three volume work by William Webster and PB member David T. King (DTK) is supposed to be excellent, but for the purposes of my class I don't think I'll need to dig quite this deep: 

Amazon.com: Holy Scripture: The Ground and Pillar of Our Faith, Volume I: A Biblical Defense of the Reformation Principle of Sola Scriptura: David T. King: Books

Amazon.com: Holy Scripture: The Ground and Pillar of Our Faith, Volume II: An Historical Defense of the Reformation Principle of Sola Scriptura: William Webster: Books

Amazon.com: Holy Scripture: The Ground and Pillar of Our Faith, Volume III: The Writings of the Church Fathers Affirming the Reformation Principle of Sola Scriptura.: David T. King, William Webster: Books


----------



## ZackF (Mar 12, 2009)

Pilgrim said:


> What resources (both web and print) would you recommend on the history, practices and theology of Roman Catholicism and why?
> 
> Lord willing, I will soon begin teaching a class that explores different worldviews, cults and religions and plan to spend a lot of time on Romanism since it is so prevalent in our area.



As someone who has came out of Catholicism in the past few years I think James White probably understands the American Catholic scene better than anyone. They are diverse to say the least and many only have retained Catholicism as a sort of ethnic identity package with their Irish, Mexican or whatever heritage. Many Catholics are functioning, high church liberal protestants in their life and worldview. Fosdick with holy water. There are of course conservative Catholics, including priests (especially those under 4O) who are into apologetics and such. However, such individuals are often to the right of most priests and bishops. The RCC of 2009 is not the RCC of 1900, 1950 or even 1975. A familiarity of the 1992/1997 Catechism is important as it attempts to paper over previous statement regarding EENS and such.

ZF


----------

